# Team Challenger At Keystone?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I looked on the website and didn't find it, or missed it??


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I looked on the website and didn't find it, or missed it??


Can't help you on this one, Doxie...
Perhaps a search on issues will pop something up for you...and then maybe we should have it pinned?
Bob


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I looked on the website and didn't find it, or missed it??


found this for you...

Stephen Holmes 
Keystone RV 
Team Challenger 
Warranty / Service Advisor 
1-866-273-1456

Hope is works!
Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> I looked on the website and didn't find it, or missed it??


found this for you...

Stephen Holmes 
Keystone RV 
Team Challenger 
Warranty / Service Advisor 
1-866-273-1456

Hope is works!
Bob
[/quote]

thanks!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I looked on the website and didn't find it, or missed it??


found this for you...

Stephen Holmes 
Keystone RV 
Team Challenger 
Warranty / Service Advisor 
1-866-273-1456

Hope is works!
Bob
[/quote]

thanks!








[/quote]
That must be why they call him Eagleeyes









Go get 'em doxie!! grrrrr!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I looked on the website and didn't find it, or missed it??


found this for you...

Stephen Holmes 
Keystone RV 
Team Challenger 
Warranty / Service Advisor 
1-866-273-1456

Hope is works!
Bob
[/quote]

thanks!








[/quote]
That must be why they call him Eagleeyes









Go get 'em doxie!! grrrrr!
[/quote]

Awww.....Shucks....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

they're fixing it! yippee!

yeah right







. The told me to pound sand, suck and egg....you get the picture.

15 months out of warranty. Warranty ended May 07. We used in once that spring, then Rick got hurt and we used it once in the fall. Then Spring rally this year, then Lapine and discovered the crack on Teton's trip. Doesn't matter we haven't use the trailer alot, a structural defect is covered one year. PERIOD. Sure glad Keystone has faith in the structure of their trailers.

Dip in the roof? same issue...too bad per Keystone.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> That must be why they call him Eagleeyes


Dooh....


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

Not that this makes your situation any better, but I have a friend who is a dealer of two other brands, and he says they are pretty strict on their warranty too, so I guess it's not just Outback.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> they're fixing it! yippee!
> 
> yeah right
> 
> ...


Well, that does suck, though I'm not surprised. Our 26RKS just went out of warranty, and i took a valium....nothing wrong, yet. I can only hope that the extended service contract will help when...

sorry, Doxie....

Bob


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> they're fixing it! yippee!
> 
> yeah right
> 
> ...


As much as we like our Outback the failure of Keystone to address the problem with our front cap is why our next trailer will not be anything made by Keystone. Other manufacturers may have similar policies regarding manufacturing defects outside of the warranty period but I don't have to reward they're lousy customer service by buying another of their products. I'm continually amazed by companies that take such a short sighted approach to customer service. If Keystone had stepped up and even offered to partially help with fixing the problem (delamination and water instrusion from no caulk on the top of the lights) then I would be praising them every chance I got and I'd certainly buy another Keystone product. As it is I slam them whenever it's appropriate and I'll never buy or recommend someone buy from them. When people ask about the trailer at campgrounds and notice the wavy and bulging front cap I just tell them it's a Keystone feature.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I know Keystone has their rules, but what happened to all the good vibes, good will, come back again next year invitation after the factory rally tour?
Nevermind, I won't go there...









I hope you threatened to sic Cricket on 'em


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I know Keystone has their rules, but what happened to all the good vibes, good will, come back again next year invitation after the factory rally tour?
> Nevermind, I won't go there...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

MJRey said:


> they're fixing it! yippee!
> 
> yeah right
> 
> ...


As much as we like our Outback the failure of Keystone to address the problem with our front cap is why our next trailer will not be anything made by Keystone. Other manufacturers may have similar policies regarding manufacturing defects outside of the warranty period but I don't have to reward they're lousy customer service by buying another of their products. I'm continually amazed by companies that take such a short sighted approach to customer service. If Keystone had stepped up and even offered to partially help with fixing the problem (delamination and water instrusion from no caulk on the top of the lights) then I would be praising them every chance I got and I'd certainly buy another Keystone product. As it is I slam them whenever it's appropriate and I'll never buy or recommend someone buy from them. When people ask about the trailer at campgrounds and notice the wavy and bulging front cap I just tell them it's a Keystone feature.
[/quote]

As much as I love my Outback ever sense I had to the the front cap replaced and reading all the delam problem even on a replaced cap, I worry that it will happen again. I just don't understand how you can have such a huge problem with a material and then keep using it. When my DS goes away to Collage the DW and I would like to replace this trailer with one that has a walk around bed and a big window in the back of the trailer with seats by that window like the 268RL. But if Keystone does not fix the delam problem and go back to white cabinets then I will just have to buy a SOB. Can you here us Keystone!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Can you here us Keystone!


...and bring back the Bunk House. Kids (and their parents) need a place to go and be kids!!!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

MJRey said:


> they're fixing it! yippee!
> 
> yeah right
> 
> ...


As much as we like our Outback the failure of Keystone to address the problem with our front cap is why our next trailer will not be anything made by Keystone. Other manufacturers may have similar policies regarding manufacturing defects outside of the warranty period but I don't have to reward they're lousy customer service by buying another of their products. I'm continually amazed by companies that take such a short sighted approach to customer service. If Keystone had stepped up and even offered to partially help with fixing the problem (delamination and water instrusion from no caulk on the top of the lights) then I would be praising them every chance I got and I'd certainly buy another Keystone product. As it is I slam them whenever it's appropriate and I'll never buy or recommend someone buy from them. When people ask about the trailer at campgrounds and notice the wavy and bulging front cap I just tell them it's a Keystone feature.
[/quote]
Well said! Here's how we decided to solve the Keystone quality issues. We sold it to PPL outright for only a little less than we paid for it new. Just a thought for those who have had enough. http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/travelt/14448.HTM


----------

